# [SOLVED] 1996 Chevy C1500 Won't start, just clicks



## Cokeman73 (Nov 9, 2008)

A couple days ago I was out and about. Truck seemed fine, stopped at my dr's office. After leaving I noticed the Voltage Gauge dropping. The battery light came on. 
Put a new battery in it, but didn't fix it. When I got home shut it off & it wouldn't start, just clicks. Last night I replaced the alternator. I still get the same clicking. After I try to start it, turn the ignition off remove the key. The instrument panel lights will flicker, starts clicking like it's still trying to start. It does have a remote starter on it. I tried charging the battery, but it shows it's fully charged.
Any ideas as to what the problem could be? It's a 1996 Chevy 1/2 ton 2wd. 4.3L V6 Vortec.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: 1996 Chevy C1500 Won't start, just clicks*

Hi Cokeman73


Hook up a charger to the battery and set it to boost or the highest setting, leave it charge for 10 minutes note the voltage on the charger and please post it. After the 10 minutes have passed, make sure the shifter is in park and crank the engine with the charger hooked up and see if it starts. If the starter still gives the clicking sound, play with the shifter and put the shifter in neutral and re-start the engine. Once it does start use a DVOM and take the voltage readings off the battery to see if it charges and post them. 


post back your findings.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: 1996 Chevy C1500 Won't start, just clicks*

And if the alt IS charging the battery and the battery IS taking and holding a charge, check the solenoid on top of the starter.

(ref: my S-10 Blazer that sits and clicks in the back yard  )


----------



## Cokeman73 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: 1996 Chevy C1500 Won't start, just clicks*

I'll try all of that first thing in the morning. Just home from work & it's to cold & dark to work on it.


----------



## Cokeman73 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: 1996 Chevy C1500 Won't start, just clicks*

Battery is fully charged now. It will now turn over, but still won't start :sigh: It does this at times also when it rains. I was told it could be the coil. Problem is I don't know how to test it or where it is located. I'm not a mechanic, but if i'm told where it is & how to test it I can do it.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: 1996 Chevy C1500 Won't start, just clicks*

Condensation inside the distributor cap will cause the spark to arc everywhere, open the distributor cap and make sure it's completely dry inside. To locate the coil just follow the single ignition wire from the distributor cap which is not connected to any of the spark plugs, it will leed you directly to the coil. 

The first step to do is hook up a spark tester and test for spark, if you don't have a spark tester disconnect a spark plug wire and insert a Phillips screw driver in it. Place the screwdriver millimeters apart to any metallic surface, but away from fuel sources, (gas lines. injectors etc,,) Have an assistant crank the engine and look at the gap between the screwdriver and the metal surface where you have it grounded, see if there is a blueish spark. If there is spark then the problem is somewhere else.



Note: After cranking the engine multiple times the engine has flooded, it will never start in cold temperatures. Remove all spark plugs and dry them by using a propane torch in your workshop or replace them with new one's. Make sure they are gaped before you install them. When the spark plugs are completely dry, re-install them and re-start the engine. 



post back your findings.


----------



## Cokeman73 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: 1996 Chevy C1500 Won't start, just clicks*

Not really sure what the problem was. I charged the battery up again making sure it was fully charged and the truck starts and runs fine now. Thank you all for your help.


----------

